# Are carbon monoxide detectors available in Cairo?



## DMinCairo (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,
It has been a while since I first joined and posted a question. My partner and I having been reading the forum regularly as we prepare for our move to Cairo next week and many of our questions and concerns have already been addressed, so thank you! 
One question that we haven't seen discussed though is whether or not smoke and carbon detectors are available in Cairo. (My partner had a coworker in China die because of a leaking water heater in her bathroom, so it is something that is a concern of ours.) Will we be able to find them in Cairo or should we bring them from the US?
Thanks.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Smoke detectors are available but not seen CO so I would bring with you


----------



## DMinCairo (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

